# Question...



## Lizzie29 (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi, I haven't been on for ages, and I'm having issues updating my profile, so please ignore the info on my signature. 

I had a baby girl in June 07, after ttc for 18 mths with PCOS and being lucky enough to get BFP after a single injection to force egg release. 
I have just stopped breastfeeding in the hope that AF will return soon so we can think about number 2. 

I was just wondering whether pregnancy affects PCOS, i.e. can it kick-start your hormones into behaving themselves, or should I prepare myself for a long wait for AF to arrive, and when it does, expect it to be massively irregular like before?
If anyone has any experience of this that would be great, as apart from seeing the doc, I have noone else to ask!!!
Thank you, I know I was lucky enough not to have to go through the stress and heartache of IVF or anything, but I do appreciate your help!

x


----------



## Lizzie29 (Aug 21, 2006)

Ok, so my profile update did work!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

lizzie- I too have PCOS and aas you can see from my signature I'm 17 weeks pregnant with me 2nd!  I found that my cycles were still irregular when Af reterned but not as bad at all as before, don't know what yours were like but could be at least 60 days for me.  I took the pill for a couple of months as we weren't 100% sure if to TTc#2 straight away I came off and cycles averaged 35-40 days still a lot shorter than before and one 2nd month of TTC properly 1st of my monitering ovulation I was very lucky and fell pregnant. Since I have spoken to mw's dr's etc and they have all said that 1st pregnancy CAN not saying WILL kick start your body and the PCOS not as bad especually for the 1st yr after birth.
Got my  for you and really hope my experinaces have helped a bit


----------



## Lizzie29 (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks Clare, thats great, so there's a chance that 2nd time could be easier... I guess its a case of wait and see!! x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

have been told a number of times 2nd time can be easier and did find it that way.
Just seen the weight of your Daughter! and they say they get bigger!!


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi,

I have PCOS too and have been told that once you have achieved one pregnancy then all the hormone action can drastically improve the symptoms...   My cycles after having Emma went to a classic 28 days for the first time in years but after 6 months it all went haywire again.  But I guess it did make a difference.

Good luck.

xxx


----------

